# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Nazivanje centara

## mamirna

Za početak lijep pozdrav svima  :Smile:  
MM i ja smo upravo završili obradu naležnog CZSR. Isčitala sam više-manje sve topice na ovom pdf i imam pitanje o nazivanju CZSR telefonom. Pa sam to pitanje ugurala pod ovaj topic, nadam se da ne griješim.
 Naime, suprug i ja smo zaposleni, radimo s mušterijama gotovo cijelo radno vrijeme, a ostatak radnog vremena provedemo rješavajući papire. Mi zbog prirode posla jednostavno nećemo moći nazivati svih sedamdesetak centara, a kamoli doći u posjet nekom od njih.
Možete li mi preporučiti na koje centre da se fokusiramo tj. koje centre da zovemo? Negdje na forumu je bilo napisano da je bolje trošiti impulse na veće centre? Koji bi to bili?
Hvala.  :Kiss:

----------


## maria elena 1984

poštovanje mamirna i dobrodošli  :Smile:  i vi i sva vaša pitanja 
ovako,iz mog iskustva:nema pravila.može se dogoditi da vam netko kaže-proteklih godina najveći broj posvojenja bio je u sl.brodu-zovite njih,vi se fokusirate na njih i bez efekta ih zovete dvije godine a racimo dijete bude spremno za usvojenje u domu maslina(dubrovnik) ili maestral u splitu.posvojenje zahtjeva angažman i to je činjenica iz svog dugogdišnjeg iskustva i iz iskustva meni bliske osobe koja se direktno bavi nadležnošću većinskog djela rada centara i procesa usvajanja savjetujem vam da nađete vremena barem za dva poziva tjedno.to vrijeme zaista trebate biti u stanju pronaći i uložiti u ostvarenje svoga cilja.postoje mnogi složeni poslovi ali ako ste se odlučili na posvojenje moj savjet,iz iskustva i s dobrom voljom:nađite vrijeme i redovito zovite,posjetite ih kada god možete(a nekad morate moći jer u protivnom niste svjesni koliko truda i nastojanja ulažu parovi u postupak) i bilježite sve u neki blok ili memo.ne štedite impulse jer su za ovu svrhu zaista dragocjeni  :Smile:

----------


## rosmari36

Mamirna ,jako sam se našla u vašem postu !Moj problem je praktično isti sa tim da sam ja solo a  i radim u susjednoj državi i ne mogu zvati sa službenog telefona  ! :Smile:  Još jedna otežavajuća okolnost !
Ali , da...doista bi trebalo naći vremena bar ponekada ! To je , koliko sam ustanovila , ipak JEDINI način da ustanoviš što ima novoga !Sa time da su oni  centri na otocima i na moru uglavnom bez posvojenja već neko vrijeme ..koliko sam ja uspijela "pohvatati konce " !Poz i sretno !

----------


## mamirna

rosmari   :Love:  
maria elena, uopće ne znam što da ti odgovorim. Ja sam zamolila konkretnu pomoć onih sa iskustvom, a ne teoretiziranje i dociranje nekoga tko je studentica i nije osobno uključen u posvajanje. Ne znam od kuda ti pravo da mi na temelju 2-3 rečenice koje sam napisala o sebi kažeš da ja podcjenjujem trud ovih žena. Kao prva JA sam ta žena, a ti nisi. Ja ne podcjenjujem trud nikoga, ali ga ti podcjenjuješ brojnim svojim savjetima i idejama koje su iznijela u ranijim postovima i na nekim drugim pdf-ovima. Ja sam si, naime, uzela truda, pa pročitala dio tvojih postova nakon što si mi odgovorila kako već jesi odovorila.
I teorija je sjajna uvijek, praksa već zna biti grbava i život nije crno-bijel.
No, to ćeš već naučiti. U ovih barem 15 godina života što živim više od tebe, ja sam to, na žalost, naučila.

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

mammirna, dobrodošla!
Centri u kontinentalnom dijelu imaju veći broj posvojenja, od onih na jugu.  Vjerujem da vam se teško organizirati, nazivanje centara je zahtjevan posao, iziskuje dosta vremena, strpljenja i hladnu glavu. Ja sam odrađivala taj posao, jer radim od kuće, pa sam se mogla organizirati. MM nije nikad zvao, jer mu posao ne dozvoljava. Što se tiče većih/manjih centara, nema tu pravila. Ja bih se više orijentirala na manje centre. 
Sretno!

----------


## čokolada

Idemo isključiti povišene tonove    :Wink:  . Maria elena je u mnogočemu u pravu, nažalost - mnogi centri zainteresiranost mjere pozivima ili posjetima. S druge strane neki su posvojili bez ijednog poziva/posjeta, ali takva su se posvojenja realizirala relativno brzo, nekome je jednostavno molba kliknula.

Predlažem da napraviš plan, ako ne možeš "prebaciti normu" u pozivima, onda zovi koliko možeš, ali ipak zovi (mi smo uspjeli zahvaljujući slučajnom pozivu baš odlučujućeg dana). Makar jedan poziv dnevno, nastoj  da to bude između 9 i 13, mnogi imaju i pauzu za gablec u to vrijeme, poslije 13 najčešće odu negdje. Važno je da vodiš neku evidenciju, svakog pitaj kad je najbolje zvati, također nemoj skroz zanemariti male centre (mi smo posvojili iz mikrocentra kojima je naša A. bila prva nakon "sto" godina).
Kako vidiš nema pravila, a uz vlastiti angažman treba i malo sreće.
Sretno!

----------


## maria elena 1984

> rosmari   
> maria elena, uopće ne znam što da ti odgovorim. Ja sam zamolila konkretnu pomoć onih sa iskustvom, a ne teoretiziranje i dociranje nekoga tko je studentica i nije osobno uključen u posvajanje. Ne znam od kuda ti pravo da mi na temelju 2-3 rečenice koje sam napisala o sebi kažeš da ja podcjenjujem trud ovih žena. Kao prva JA sam ta žena, a ti nisi. Ja ne podcjenjujem trud nikoga, ali ga ti podcjenjuješ brojnim svojim savjetima i idejama koje su iznijela u ranijim postovima i na nekim drugim pdf-ovima. Ja sam si, naime, uzela truda, pa pročitala dio tvojih postova nakon što si mi odgovorila kako već jesi odovorila.
> I teorija je sjajna uvijek, praksa već zna biti grbava i život nije crno-bijel.
> No, to ćeš već naučiti. U ovih barem 15 godina života što živim više od tebe, ja sam to, na žalost, naučila.


mamirna,ja bi na tvom mjestu malo smirila strasti.ovo je forum i svatko ima pravo iznijeti svoje mišljenje i sve dok ono ne vrijeđa nikoga u potpunosti je legitimno. 
ti neznaš tko sam ja,ni što sam ja,ni što studiram,ni što sam diplomirala,ni koliko sam upoznata sa procesima,ni tko su ljudi koje poznajem i s kojima surađujem i koliko mi svaki tjedan odslušamo takvih eskapada kaošto je ova tvoja upućena meni-potpuno nepoznatoj osobi o kojoj neznaš apsolutno ništa.ako  pažljivo pročitaš post na koji si se obrušila vidjeti ćeš da (kada budeš malo dublje zašla u materiju koje si očito tek na početku)da je ono što sam ti napisala vrlo korektno i što je najvažnije točno.ja nisam pomogla jednim ljudima da usvoje i nisam jedno dijete iz svojih ruku predala u ruke posvojitelja-prema tome molim sve ljude koji su pristojni i dobronamjerni i kadri osobne paušalne i nekritičke ispade zadržati za sebe da se počnu javljati na ovakvim pdf-ovima. 
ja s vama neću polemizirati,niti voditi ikakve prepirke i lamentiranja(ljude  koji poštuju samo ono što žele čuti a ostalo shvaćaju osobno ja nikad nisam smatrala relevantnima i dostatnima pažnje i truda)Želim vam svako dobro u životu i da uspijete u svom cilju,i naravno ako vam ikad zatreba pomoć "obične studentice kojoj je realnost grbava" slobodno mi se uvijek obratite na pp  :Smile:

----------


## maria elena 1984

čokolada-slažem se s vama u potpunosti.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ne vidim apsolutno ništa provokativno ni uvredljivo u postu koji je napisala maria elena. Sve što je napisala stoji i to je napisala bez povišenih tonova i prozivanja, gole činjenice. To doista nikome ne bi trebalo smetati.

Činjenica je da u ovoj konkurenciji posvojitelja bez čestog i upornog nazivanja teško da može doći do realizacije posvojenja.

----------


## ivanas

> Činjenica je da u ovoj konkurenciji posvojitelja bez čestog i upornog nazivanja teško da može doći do realizacije posvojenja.


Nažlost, to je čista istina, i u manjim centrima su mi rekli da gotovo dnevno primaju molbu za posvojenje, nekih dvjestotinjak godišnje. Kad se to zbroji sa hrpom od prijašnjih godina, brojka je vrtoglavo visoka, a djece s rješenim statusom je jako malo. 

Što se tiče angažmana oko posvojenja, on je nužan, znam čak primjer osobe koja je uzela neplaćeni dopust na poslu da bi se neplaćeni dopust na poslu da bi se posvetila traženju djeteta.

----------


## maria elena 1984

zdenka  :Love:   hvala što si uvijek tako objektivna  :Smile:  toga fali u svim sferama društva i života,a mislim da upravo ti i osobe koje su zaista prošle proces i sve njegove teške i lijepe trenutke s punim pravom može svjedočiti o svemu,nedavno sam čula nekakvu ideju da će se možda u sklopu centara potencijanim posvajateljima omogućavati(ukoliko druga strana bude voljna)nekakva nekonvencionalna vrsta potpore i općenito savjetovanja(i prenošenja iskustava)roditelja koji su prošli postupke usvajanja
ivanas-ja recimo poznajem jedan par koji je čekao svega 7-8 mjeseci,usvojili su dječaka starog godinu dana,a nemali broj parova koji su također predali molbe i imali ispunjene sve preduvjete(neki su čak i nekoliko mjeseci prije predali molbe od para o kojem govorim) još i danas čekaju.mislim da je to bio jedan od klasičnih primjera kada ljudi zaista "zapnu",zovu,bilježe ishode poziva,posjećuju kada god mogu,stupe u kontakt sa socijalnim radnicima u domu,redovito kontaktiraju cente,stručni tim i čitav niz instanci.angažman je veoma važan.i osobno,moj subjektivan stav,važan je pozitivan stav i ne gubljenje nade i vjere u ono što radite,jer i sama sam vidjela kolike ljude (ne)namjerno obeshrabruju tobožnjim statistikama i prognozama koje su naposljetku vrlo relativne i individualne u povećem broju slučajeva.

----------


## mamirna

Ali ja sam napisala da mi je vrijeme za nazivanje limitirano, pa ću zvati za vrijeme pauze. Što se tiče posjeta, računala sam da ću ih ev. moći realizirati u vrijeme godišnjeg kojeg ću uzeti u svibnju. Jasno mi je da tako stoje stvari nakon što završiš obradu u CZSR i da je važan vlastiti angažman. Samo sam zamolila za konkretnu pomoć, a čokololada je u svom postu i dala jasan i kratak odgovor na moje pitanje. Čokolada, Anemone,  IvanaS, Zdenka2  - hvala na sugestijama.

----------


## čokolada

> ,nedavno sam čula nekakvu ideju da će se možda u sklopu centara potencijanim posvajateljima omogućavati(ukoliko druga strana bude voljna)nekakva nekonvencionalna vrsta potpore i općenito savjetovanja(i prenošenja iskustava)roditelja koji su prošli postupke usvajanja
> .


Posvojitelji imaju ogromnu potrebu za tim, osobito oni koji posvoje veću djecu. Educirani psiholog ne bi bio na odmet, ali to je već  znanstvena fantastika   :Sad:  .

----------


## tigrical

Ja sam napravila tablicu sa svim centrima i upisujem datume kad sam koga zvala i šta su otprilike rekli. Znam da je jako teško zvat ujutro, meni s posla sigurno, kao i vama, ali sam kombinirala s nekim slobodnim danima, pa po 1 dan godišnjeg i te se dane posvetila zvanju. 
 :Kiss:   i sretno svima!

----------


## Shanti

Mamirna, znam kakav je problem pronaći svakoga dana vrijeme za pozivanje, posebno ako se radno vrijeme poklapa s radnim vremenom centara. Iskoristi svoje pauze, kad god ćeš moći, za pozive, kao što ti je već savjetovano, bilježi sve bitno što čuješ u pojedinom centru (ja sam si za svaki centar uzela poseban list, vjerojatno netko drugi ima bolji sistem). I sretno   :Love:  

I još bih dodala zamolbu moderatorici čokoladi: Maria elena je ovaj topic otvorila za podršku, ali kako je i napisala za "različita pitanja vezana uz posvojenje". Podržavam topic za podršku, nešto kao chat o posvojenjima, iako mi je bilo simpatičnije čitati posebne topice, koji su se na koncu pretvarali u zaokružene priče o realiziranim posvojenjima. Ali apsolutno ne vidim smisla da se u ovom, ili nekom drugom topicu koji je otvoren s određenom svrhom, odgovara na različita pitanja vezana uz ovu tematiku. Većina nas koji smo bili ili još uvijek jesmo u procesu posvojenja pretražili smo stranice ovog foruma u potrazi za odgovorima na ono što nam je u tom trenutku bilo aktualno, a odgovore možemo pronaći lakše (ili ih uopće i pronaći) ako se za različita pitanja otvaraju posebne teme. Uostalom, tako su forumi i zamišljeni, da svaka rasprava/ topic ima svoju temu o kojoj se u njoj piše, uz manje ili veće digresije.

----------


## maria elena 1984

> Ja sam napravila tablicu sa svim centrima i upisujem datume kad sam koga zvala i šta su otprilike rekli. Znam da je jako teško zvat ujutro, meni s posla sigurno, kao i vama, ali sam kombinirala s nekim slobodnim danima, pa po 1 dan godišnjeg i te se dane posvetila zvanju. 
>   i sretno svima!


sretno i vama!mislim da je koncept  koji ste naveli izvrstan,samo hrabro i ustrajno i biti će rezultata!  :Smile:

----------


## mia

Meni je ovo jako bolna tema. 
Krenula sam sa zvanjima i reakcije nekih zaposlenika CZSS koje sam dobila (soc.radnika, pravnika) su za mene bile  :shock: 

A zasto je tako?
Zato sto je jedino zena u ZGBu (pretpostavljam da je tu najveci pritisak s pozivima) jedina bila istinski zainteresirana za razgovor, susretljiva, spremna dati savjete i znala je sto pise u mojoj molbi.

Ostatak je bilo nervozan sto im oduzimam njihovo vrijeme, jedna pravnica je bila toliko bezobrazna da me pocela provocirati s pitanjima zasto ne zelimo dijete s posebnim potrebama, zasto ne zelimo romsko dijete, zasto ne zelimo starije dijete....a kad sam ju pitala da li razgovaramo o nekom konkretnom starijem djetetu, romskom djetetu ili djetetu s posebnim potrebama rekla mi je  - ne, nemamo nikoga spremnog za posvajanje! 
Bila sam   :Evil or Very Mad:   ali sam toliko pristojna da sam ju samo zamolila da mi kaze svoje ime da znam s kim sam razgovarala. Tu je pocela nesto zamuckivati, ali je izgovorila i ime, a bogme nakon toga i prezime.

Tesko je naci vrijeme za zvanje, znam da me ne smiju obeshrabriti niti ovakvi pozivi, ali trebalo mi je skupiti snage za zvanje i kad sam ju skupila nisam nasla na neki profesionalizam koji sam ocekivala s obzirom na edukaciju koju ljudi na takvim mjestima prolaze.

No ljudi su razliciti i svakakvih nas ima.....

----------


## maria elena 1984

mia,takvih iskustava ima veliki broj ljudi koji dolazi u dodir s birokracijom i bilo kojim slojevima državne uprave,nažalost ima jedan broj ljudi koji totalno kvari sliku civiliziranog i susretljivog društva i to nažalost baš na takvim funkcijama.mogla bih vam napisati roman o nevjerojatnoj bezobraštini,neprofesionalnosti,gluposti pa nažalost i korupciji velikog djela domova i centara i to je u biti jako jako žalosno.koliko nestručan i podao kadar radi s djecom izravno u domovima,a više strukture beru osobnu korist,do toga da je u jednom domu logoped na bolovanju( :/  toliko o takvom bolovanju) 3 puta godišnje po mjesec ipo dana,da zamjene nema,da umjesto kvalitetnog psihologa i pedagoga čistačice provode svoje odgojne metode zastašivanja vukodlacima i vješticama(  :Evil or Very Mad:   :? )do toga da određeni povlašteni subjekti biraju djecu kao kolače u slastičarnici,da neki imaju pravo na 5 djece,a neki sa jednakim uvjetima nijedno,da brojne pozamašne donacije proguta mrak a recimo ravnatelj doma netom mjenja već 4.auto u godini dana,živi daleko iznad svojih primanja itd...a centri kao i domovi imaju kvalitetnog i pametnog kadra koji je zasjenjen glupošću i neutemeljenom bezobraštinom ljudima stvara frustracije i ogorčenje kao što je dotična vama. 
Htjela bih vam poručiti-ne dopustite da vas to obeshrabri jer se nemate čega ni koga ustručavati.Oni su tamo da vam pomognu i najmanje što mogu je pružiti pravovremenu informaciju-zovite uporno,posjećujte ih,bilježite ishode poziva i posjeta i ne dopustite nikome da vas koči na putu prema cilju.Uspjet ćete,mnogi su uspjeli,samo budite ustrajni i zanemarite ljudsku glupost i bezobrazluk!! :D

----------


## Romeo&Julija

maria elena - hvala ti na svemu što pišeš   :Love:  

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## split

Nevjerojatno mi je da je postupak posvojenja organiziran na ovakav način. Koji su razolozi da ne postoji jedan jedninstveni registar djece koja su u domovima? Danas u doba kad se informatike takva informacija bi trebala bit dostupna u par dana! Ako je problem informatika može se napravit i i bez informatike jedinstveni registar u ministarstvu kojem bi se dostavljali pismom podaci o svakom novom djetetu?!
Roditelj naziva centre?! Jedan po jedan!? Sramota!

----------


## maria elena 1984

Nažalost-puno toga je daleko od normalnog i ponižavajuće i baš zato mislim da se nesmije odustajati i da se nesmije dopuštati da vas netko tko je amater i isfrustriran privatnim životom ili koječim obeshrabri u vašim ciljevima.Susrela sam prekrasnih ljudi,parova i obitelji,toliko dragih i poštenih ljudi i sve koji su u bitci sa apsurdima naših zakona i bezobzirnim (ne)stručnim kadrom beskompromisni podržavam.Ponekad izgleda beznadno i krajnje tužno ali kada vidite svoje  dijete sve pada u zaborav :D  :D  :D i zaista vrijedi :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## rosmari36

...sa time da bi trebao postojati neki bolji način registriranja i odlučivanja o potencijalnim posvojiteljima ! DO sada još nitko to nije proveo - čini se kao da državu ne zanima taj segment !!

----------


## Zdenka2

Da, trebao bi postojati registar djece bez odgovarajuće roditeljske skrbi kao i registar potencijalnih posvojitelja. Ali, nisam sigurna da bi stvari funkcionirale povoljnije za djecu i potencijalne roditelje kad bi se o svemu odlučivalo samo na jednom mjestu. To bi stvorilo "centar moći", a znamo kako to funkcionira u našim uvjetima, nažalost. Uz veću mogućnost korupcije to bi u potpunosti dokinulo osobnu, individualiziranu dimenziju kontakta između potencijalnih posvojitelja i djelatnika Centara. Znam što to znači provući svoju želju za roditeljstvom i obitelji kroz administraciju i znam što znači redovito nazivati ljude koji su u tom času pretrpani poslovima i vrlo teškim slučajevima i iskusila sam čitav dijapazon reakcija koje se pritom mogu doživjeti. Ali, to su ipak ljudski kontakti - za mene bi bilo mnogo gore da sam nemoćni broj u nekom registru, da mogu samo čekati, jer opcija "vršenja pritiska" na centar moći za mene ne dolazi u obzir.

----------


## ivanas

Slazem se potpun sa zdenkom, ovako ipak imamo sanse da svojom zeljom i trudom nesto ostvarimo, jer ipak u nekim centrima sjede ljudi kojima je stalo da djeci nadu dobre roditelje, samo se trebaju zvijezde poklopiti da to budemo bas mi. 

Mene najvise od svega ljuti sudbina i broj djece koja odrastu u instituciji bez mogucnosti da dobiju obitelj, i sto se cesto na ustrb djece glorificira biološko roditeljstvo i daje x sansi bioloskim roditeljima da se poprave, a djeca odrastu u instituciji.

----------


## Vlvl

Ja mislim da bi registar djece i potencijalnih posvojitelja trebao postojati, ali bez centraliziranog odlučivanja. Tako bi centar koji upravo sređuje papire za neko dijete mogao vidjeti koliko ima zainteresiranih parova i eventualno unaprijed zatražiti njihove obrade od matičnih centara. 
Isto bi tako potencijalni posvojitelji u svom centru saznali koliko  je u datom trenutku djece slobodne za posvojenje u određenoj dobi. Pri tome potencijalni posvojitelj ne bi smio dobiti informaciju o lokaciji, ali bi mogao izraziti interes, koji bi njegov centar proslijedio centru djeteta.

----------


## mia

Cure molim za vas za malo pomoci. Naime, po svemu sudeci ja ne razumijem neki dio ove procedure.
Npr. zovem CZSS i oni mi kazu - imamo dijete koje je spremno za posvajanje, poslali smo dopise svim CZSS da oni u svojoj evidenciji vide da li imaju potencijalne posvojitelje i to su sve informacije koje mogu dobiti.
Onda nazovem CZSS koji je za mene nadlezan koji mi kazu da je moja molba prekratko u CZSS i da se jos nece razmatrati (dakle niti potencijalno ne dolazim u obzir).

Kakva je zapravo procedura?
Mogu li ja sada uopce nesto napraviti ili moram cekati da me se netko iz mog CZSS sjeti i da me pozove kao potencijalnog posvojitelja?

----------


## čokolada

Bojim se da u tvom slučaju vijedi opet ona - sto centara, sto načina. U principu bi ti trebala "pokazati interes" onom centru kojem pripada dijete. Ne znam je li ti dob djeteta poznata (interesantna) kao ni jeste li baš u taj centar poslali molbu. Ako jeste, na tvom bih mjestu vršila "pritisak" na njih zvanjem, a možda i posjetom ako nisu baš na kraju države.

----------


## mia

> Bojim se da u tvom slučaju vijedi opet ona - sto centara, sto načina. U principu bi ti trebala "pokazati interes" onom centru kojem pripada dijete. Ne znam je li ti dob djeteta poznata (interesantna) kao ni jeste li baš u taj centar poslali molbu. Ako jeste, na tvom bih mjestu vršila "pritisak" na njih zvanjem, a možda i posjetom ako nisu baš na kraju države.


Pa to me totalno buni. Da, zvala sam centar kome dijete pripada. Zanimljivo mi je sve sto sam cula. Poslala sam molbe na sve centre pa tako i na taj centar. I sada mi zena kaza - imamo dijete za posvajanje, ali vama nista ne znaci sto sada razgovarate samnom o tome da ste vi zainteresirani, jer mi cekamo odgovore od drugih centara iz RH da nam jave da li imaju potencijalne posvojitelje. 

To je ono sto me buni. Znaci to sto ja zovem i kazem - super zainteresirana sam za to dijete, me ne kvalificira da udjem u taj postupak jer moj nadlezan centar nije rekao da sam ja zainteresirana za to dijete?!
Ma mozda sam sada to sve zakomplicirala, ali tako mi je zena rekla.

----------


## ivanas

Meni se ovo stvarno cini nelogično, da matični centar mora potvrditi da ste zainteresirani, takvo nešto još nisam čula, a pada mi na pamet da vas se na taj način žele rješiti, ili stvarno tako rade??

----------


## eva71

Ja sam tek prosli mjesec pocela slati zamolbe i telefonirati. Medu centrima koje sam nazvala bilo je samo jedno starije djete za posvojiti, nisam pitala za detalje, no rekli su mi da su vec napravili uzi izbor parova i da je moja molba stigla prekasno. Ne mogu me uzeti u obzir u zadnji cas, a osim toga prednost imaju oni parovi koji vec dulje cekaju (sto mi se cini i logicno). Mozda i u tvom slucaju centar slijedi neku kronolosku logiku.

----------


## ivanas

Može biti da se drže nekog kronološkog reda, premda naješće nije tako. 

Iako na prvu zvuči pošteno i logično, kad se radi o posvajanju duljina čekanja ne bi trebao biti važan faktor u odabiru roditelja za neko dijete, već karakteristike i životna situacija samog djeteta i posvojitelja, jer glupo zvuči da će netko biti bolji roditelj nekom djetetu zato što čeka na posvojenje tri godine od onog koji čeka jednu godinu.

----------


## eva71

Mislis da bi ih trebala ponovo nazvati i pitati da malo procitaju moju molbu?

----------


## čokolada

Meni se napr. dogodilo da sam nazvala the centar onog dana kad su oni trebali donijeti odluku koga će od posvajatelja odabrati. Rekli su mi - imamo dijete i upravo odabiremo i češljamo molbe nekoliko parova, zapravo već smo i odabrali. Meni u tom trenutku ništa drugo nije palo na pamet nego reći (predstavila sam se) ah, koji peh, očito da nismo u kombinaciji, a baš sam DANAS nazvala...možda biste mogli ipak pročešljati i našu molbu još jednom  :Smile:  . I nazvali su nas nakon par dana.

----------


## mamirna

Imam još jedno pitanje u vezi CZSR pa da ne otvaram novu temu...
Dakle, poslali smo molbe na adrese CZSR kako te već ide. Stigli su nam gotovo svi odgovori koji su, kako već znate, standardni. Obavještavaju nas da su zaprimili našu molbu, djece nemaju za posvajanje, žele nam sreću itd, itd...No, iz jednog centra uz uobičajeno piše da nas izvješćuju da su od našeg nadležnog CZS zatražili našu obradu koju smo prošli.
Nije ni jasno zašto to traže? Ima li netko ideju?

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Neki Centri zatraže obradu svih potencijalnih posvojitelja. Nisam nikad o tome primila pismenu obavijest. Najbolje je da ih zovneš pa pitaš.

----------


## Glossy

Malo podiže temu. MM i ja smo prije 10d poslali zahtjeve Centrima i od nekih smo već dobili službene odgovore (još uvije stižu). Odlučila sam sljedeći tjedan početi zvati prvo one Centre koji nam nisu ništa odgovorili, a zanima me vašo iskustva hoću li biti prenaporna ako kroz neko kraće vrijeme nazovem i ove Centra koje su nam pismeno odgovorili da trenutno nemaju djece za posvajanje. Znam da glupo zvuči, ali se bojim da ne napravim kontraefekt?

----------


## čokolada

Neće se ono niti sjećati vaše molbe, ne brini. Samo zovi i svaki put se predstavi - "dosadni" imaju najviše uspjeha.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ne možeš postići kontraefekt tako da pokazuješ interes. Slažem se s čokoladom da se oni ne (uglavnom ) ne sjećaju molbi, jer ih je previše. Odbijenicu su ti neki poslali, a neki nisu, jer svaki centar ima svoju politiku u tom pitanju.

----------


## Glossy

Hvala na odgovorima  :Smile:

----------


## Gost

Ja sam zvala svaki dan .U rokovnik sam si na svaku stranicu zapisala po jedan centar i svaki dan bi zvala i zapisivala si .
Prvo dijete za koje smo kao bili odabrani dolazili je iz malog centra , i na kraju drugo dijete, koje je sada naše dijete isto je došao iz malog centra .Tako da hoću reći da nije mjerilo veliki centar .
Zovite , vodite bilješke i budite uporni , uspjeh neće izostati !!

----------


## ivanas

Samo zovi, zovi zovi, ne sjećaju se oni uglavnom molbi, niti kad su stigle.

----------


## Snekica

Možda jedno glupo pitanje, ali šta da radim. Kako ste slale molbe Centrima koji nisu u vašem gradu, poštom ili mailom, te šta su molbe sadržavale? Morate me malo trpiti dok ne uđem u kolotečinu  :Smile:

----------


## sonči

Snekica mi smo naše molbe slali sve putem pošte svih 80 koliko ih je. A sadržaj smo napisali slično kao i prvi puta kad smo davali molbu za posvojenje samo što je bio malo opširniji i topliji.  I Snekice niti jedno pitanje nije glupo kad netko nešto nezna!!!!! SRETNO!

----------


## Snekica

Sonči, hvala ti!

----------


## valiana

Bokić svima!Kao što vidim imam probleme kao i vi ostale.Mi smo u postupku od ove godine dobili smo uvjerenje u 1.mj.Zvala sam skoro sve centre dobila od sviju odgovore ali djece NEMA. No ipak me nazvala gospođ iz jednog centra i šokirale me.Imaju troje djece za posvojenje ali ih ne razdvajaju.Mislim to je ok ali ipak smo morali odbit jer za sada bi ipak samo jedno jer želim djeteu sve priuštit i srcem i dušom a ne da pati.Tako da ipak ima djece samo terba biti jaaaako uporan!Sretno!

----------


## pujica

ima, ima, Valiana, nemoj odustajati. U mnogim centrima ti kazu da vise ne zoves jer zapravo zele vidjeti koliko si stvarno zainteresiran i uporan - nama je jedna zena iz centra priznala da svaki put kad netko zove na njihovu molbu stavi plusic i kad imaju dijete prvo zovu parove cije molbe imaju najvise plusica. Nije to bas najugodnije iskustvo, ali svakako treba biti uporan

----------


## valiana

Cure evo mene opet he he i opet imam problem nude mi troje djece ovaj put zdrave.Na moju žalost ne razdvajaju ih što i rzumijem a ja stvarno nemam mogućnosti za troje iako bih bila najsretnija da ih mogu uzeti odmah.E sada imam pitanje pošto sam već dva puta odbila po troje djece jel se to negdje bilježi kao minus?Centre koje zovem svaka 3-4mjeseca već me poznaju i sam napišu da sam ponovo zvala.Ne bih htjela odbijanjem otići na neku crnu listu!hvala i sretno

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Cure evo mene opet he he i opet imam problem nude mi troje djece ovaj put zdrave.Na moju žalost ne razdvajaju ih što i rzumijem a ja stvarno nemam mogućnosti za troje iako bih bila najsretnija da ih mogu uzeti odmah.E sada imam pitanje pošto sam već dva puta odbila po troje djece jel se to negdje bilježi kao minus?Centre koje zovem svaka 3-4mjeseca već me poznaju i sam napišu da sam ponovo zvala.Ne bih htjela odbijanjem otići na neku crnu listu!hvala i sretno


ne, definitivno ne ostoji crna lista... mi smo isto odbili neku dječicu (uh kako zvuči okrutno) ali eto tako je to, jednostavno mi nismo bili njihovi roditelji! nemoj se brinuti i sretno dalje!!!  :Heart:

----------


## valiana

Hvala  jer to me kopka kao i svaki puta kad odbijem srce me boli ali kad su vremena okrutna !

----------


## valiana

Cure jel znate da vam ocjena o podobnosti za posvojenje vrijedi godinu dana???Da trebate u svoj centar poslati zahtjev za obnovom dozvole za posvojitelje!I to nije sve :Laughing: morate kad dobijete to odobrenje ponovo slati po centrima jer vas s godinama zametnu pa gledaju sam one najnovije!eTo sam danas saznala!Eto cure sretno

----------


## ivanas

Obrada vrijedi godinu dana, ali nakon isteka ne treba odmah tražiti obnovu, osim u slučaju da ste u uzem izboru za neko dijete, tada tražite obnovu. Nama je od obrade bilo prošlo godinu i pol i samo smo dobili termin u matičnom centru z razgovor s timom, oni su napisali promjene koje su se kod nas dogodile i to je bilo to. testove i sve najčešće ponavljaju tek kad je od obrade prošlo više godina. Ovo napisano je naše iskustvo i iskustvo nekih drugih posvojitelja, postoje i centri koji rade drugačije. 

Obnovu zamolbe treba napisati i poslati svake godine, tako je nama rečeno u dosta centara.

----------


## rima11

E, sad mi više nije ništa jasno!
Treba obrada - ne treba obrada!?
I mi smo blizu isteka od godinu dana.................možda je najbolje da se obratim u svoj centar i pitam tete!
Bit će da svaki centar radi drugačije!
I još nešto, nije mi jasno zašto je potrebno svake godine slati nove zamolbe?!? Što se time dobiva!? Čini mi se da se s time samo napuhuje broj potencijalnih posvojitelja...............
No, ako treba ja ću ih poslati još jednom.......................i još jednom......i još jednom................sve do pravog cilja! :Smile:

----------


## ivanas

Meni su u nekim centrima rekli da trebamo obnavljati molbu, da oni kad imaju dijete biraju od novijih molbi prema starijima jer su ljudi iz starijih molbi često već posvojili, rodili ili odustali pa da ne gube vrijeme, u nekima su rekli da ne treba obnavljati. Ja sam sebi pisala kojima centrima treba obnoviti molbu, kojima ne.

----------


## rima11

hVala ivanas :Smile: , to sam i mislila da svaki centar radi po svom!
Znači, telefon u ruke i pitati svaki centar posebno!

----------


## Zdenka2

Rima, ne trebaš sada raditi obradu. Kada vas izaberu, tada će vjerojatno tražiti obradu, s obzirom na to da je prošla godina dana.

Ja nisam obnavljala molbe svake godine nego sam nazivala.

----------


## ArI MaLi

kod nas je bio slučaj da kad smo prošli god od obrade, centar nije ništa obnavljao dok nismo posvojili, a molbe smo slali nakon godine dana...
najbolje da nađeš neki svoj sistem aktivnosti

pusa i sretno  :Heart:

----------


## valiana

Ne treba prolaziti više one testove i sve kaj se prošlo u obradi već sam napisat zahtjev za obnavljenjem tj da se unutar te godine nešto promjenilo ili nije....a obrada se ponavlja već kad ima djete koje udovoljava uvjetima za posvojenje!Tak je meni rečeno i toga se držim! :Smile:

----------


## rima11

Hvala na informacijama! 
Danas sam započela sa zvanjem centara u novoj godini i kako to uvijek biva svaki centar radi po svom, neki centri ne traže novu zamolbu, drugi kažu da bi bilo dobro, a treći neka prosudimo sami! A to znači, prepraviti zamolbu i započinjemo sa slanjem! Pa, nek nam je sa srećom!

----------


## pujica

mi smo samo zvali, nismo slali nove molbe, a kad smo izabrani za uzi krug za naseg M. onda je njegov centar od naseg maticnog centra trazio da dopuni obradu jer je bila stara skoro dvije godine (i to su oni medjusono komunicirali direktno, mi smo samo dobili poziv od naseg maticnog centra da dodjemo na ponovni razgovor gdje su zapisali ima li nekih promjena, nisu nas ponovo testirali ni nista)

----------


## sonči

Kod nas obradu obnavljaju tek onda kad imaju dijete za posvojiti. Mi konkretno smo obradu imali staru 4 godine i tek kad smo posvajali dijete onda smo obnavljli obradu a to znači nadopuna na staru, razgovor sa psihologom(bez onih ispunjavanja testova) i dolazak socijalne rad. kod nas doma.

----------


## kriistiina

Ovo će možda zvučati totalno glupavo, ali kad zovete Centar što kažete? Mislim, ok, predstavim se, odakle zovem i onda pitam ima li djece za posvojenje ili kako? Joj, na početku sam, pa ako može pomoć...

----------


## čokolada

- Dobar dan, pri telefonu xy, željela bih razgovarati s nekim tko se u vašem centru bavi posvojenjima...(ako te spoje s drugom osobom, opet isto) :
- Dobar dan, pri telefonu xy, suprug i ja smo potencijalni posvojitelji, poslali smo vam molbu prije x mjeseci, ima li što novoga u vašem centru?
- Bla, bla...nemamo djece...
- Da , to nam svi kažu, teško je čuti uvijek isti odgovor...možda mi možete reći kad ste imali zadnje posvojenje, koliko često ste u situaciji tražiti posvojitelje?

Ako je dotična neraspoložena za razgovor, onda ništa, samo pitaj koja učestalost poziva bi joj bila prihvatljiva i smislena, a ako  gđa  prihvati razgovor, onda se štošta da doznati: način njihovog rada, možda su raspoloženi tj. cijenili bi osobni kontakt (ako su ti "u dometu"), kako biraju između stotina molbi, ima li neko dijete koje će uskoro biti "čistog" statusa itd. Pitaj bilježe li pozive.

----------


## kriistiina

Hvala Čokolada!!!!!!!

----------


## špelkica

Drage cure, opet imam jedno pitanje: Koliko je vama vremena prošlo od toga kako ste predale molbu do prvog poziva da dođete na razgovor u centar? Mi smo poslali prije tri tjedna molbu, još ništa. Razmišljam da ih nazovem i pitam.

----------


## ArI MaLi

mi smo predali molbu u 8 mj a u 10 smo dobili prvi poziv, znaći 2 mj! ali su imali nekakvih problema sa mjenjanjem psihologice, a ja sam zvala i tako saznala u čemu je problem! moj savijet je zovi pa ćeš vidjeti šta ti kažu  :Love:

----------


## kriistiina

Mi predali početkom 6, zvali nas početkom sedmog.. Kako je gdje gužva!

Sretno!

----------


## sančica

ništa mi nije tako teško kao nazivanje centara..... neki su super ljubazni da se s njima fino popričati saznati razne informacije, al kad me neko onak fino stepe bježim od telefona u širokom luku, al šta da se radi i to je sastavni dio našeg putovanja, netko je ovdje lijepo napisao da si neće dozvoliti da nečiji loš dan bude i moj loš više se ne sjećam koja je to cura napisala al često se sjetim kad sam u fazi telefoniranja po centrima.....

----------


## ArI MaLi

navikneš se za čas! ja sam znala kad je osoba sa druge strane bila nervozna ili neraspoložena biti još veselija prema njoj i potrudila sam se smisliti bar još jedno pitanje onak veselim tonom, ne dat joj da me izbaci iz takta.. :Smile:   sretno!!!

----------


## nana74

Meni je najneugodnije bilo razgovarati s pravnicom iz centra iz kojeg smo na kraju posvojili! Kako smo brzo dobili djecu nije bilo previše poziva prema centrima, no meni je neugodno bilo samo s njima, ostali su bili baš ljubazni. A kad na kraju, djeca došla baš iz tog centra.
Mi možemo znati samo kako smo mi doživjeli taj razgovor, ne i njihov doživljaj. Tako se može dogoditi da ono što se nama činilo kao neugodan razgovor njima bude skroz ok...
Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Nenad Heho

39 poslanih molbi, 39 telefonskog poziva 25 centara u zadnjih 2 godine (12 centara nikada ili se ne sijećaju kad su imali) nisu imali dijete za posvojenja, 15 centara se sijeća naše molbe (Istra svi centri), jedan centar ima 4 djeteta Romskog podrikla i jedno dijete s poteškoćama u razvoju starosti od 2 do 4 godine. GDJE SU TA DJECA!?????
Centar u Zagrebu koji ima sve podatke nema pojima da postoje djeca koja odgovaraju našim "zahtjevima, do 3 godine, zdravo djete.....Pitam se zašto?????
Zar nas nisu trebali nazvati i reći imamo četvero djece za posvajanje???????

----------


## Nenad Heho

Interesantno je da regionalni centri nisu obavezni upoznati centre u njihovoj nadležnosti da postoji molba u centru, a podružnice nemaju običaj pitati dali postoji netko tko želi posvojiti dijete i poslao je molbu u regionalni centar. Kao što mi je rečeno to je nastaloo, jer se početkom godine desilo razdvajanje centara, te popis centara i nadležnosti na stranicama Ministarstva nije važeći???

----------


## ivanas

> 39 poslanih molbi, 39 telefonskog poziva 25 centara u zadnjih 2 godine (12 centara nikada ili se ne sijećaju kad su imali) nisu imali dijete za posvojenja, 15 centara se sijeća naše molbe (Istra svi centri), jedan centar ima 4 djeteta Romskog podrikla i jedno dijete s poteškoćama u razvoju starosti od 2 do 4 godine. GDJE SU TA DJECA!?????
> Centar u Zagrebu koji ima sve podatke nema pojima da postoje djeca koja odgovaraju našim "zahtjevima, do 3 godine, zdravo djete.....Pitam se zašto?????
> Zar nas nisu trebali nazvati i reći imamo četvero djece za posvajanje???????


Na ovom forumu nije dozvoljeno iznošenje ikakvih podataka o djeci u postupcima, ovo je mala zemlja i jako je potrebno paziti na privatnost djece.

----------


## Nenad Heho

Ovo što sam napisao ne zadire u nikakve podatke o djeci nego mi nije jasna funkcija Centara kad ga njegove vlastite podružnice ne obavještavaju o djeci i Cetar njima ne dostavlja molbe. 
*Očito da je obavezo pisanje 80-tak molbi i slanje na sve centre i podružnice*. Koja je onda funkcija regionalnog centara?
Zašto moj Centar nezna podatke o postojanju djece na trenu bilo gdje u Hrvatskoj koja zadovoljavaju onome što sam naveo prilikom procjene za postupak posvajanja djeteta.
Ukoliko sam se ja i moja obitelj izložila davanju svojih iskaza putem psihotestova, provjera, obilaska životnog prostora gdje je problem kad postavim pitanje vezano za potencijalno dijete koje je u postupku posvajanja?
Zar ja sa obitelji mogu biti na vjetrometini, a kad pitam gdje su djeca tad nije dozvoljeno iznošenje ikakvih podataka, te me nitko nije obavezan obavijestiti da postoji djete za posvojenje.
Danas sam razgovarao s jednim lokalnim centrom koji nema pojima da mi postojimo, jer njihov nadležni centar ih nije izvjestio, a u nadležnom centru pak nezanaju dali u toj podružnici postoji dijete. 
Inače u toj podružnici je bilo četvero djece koje su bili u statusu posvojenja, a za koje nismo bili pozvan na razgovor niti kontaktirani u zadnjih 4 mjeseca.

----------


## dupinica

slažem se s tobom Nenade...
ova komunikacija, tj. ne komunikacija među centrima je UŽASNA!!!
slanje molbi na više od 80 centara, zivkanje svako-malo istih me ubija...nepotrebno živciranje...
21 stoljeće!!! a naši centri nisu u stanju se međusobno povezati i olakšati i nama-kao potencijalnim posvojiteljima, i djeci...

možemo se ljutiti, ali... opet ću sutra primiti telefon u ruke i ponovno započeti sa zivkanjem centara... wipppiii!!

----------


## čokolada

Moje je mišljenje podvojeno - potencijalne posvojitelje uglavnom užasava činjenica da moraju zivkati i moljakati svaki dan po nekoliko centara ne bi li im se netko obratio i dao kakvu informaciju, ali s druge strane centralizacija će im izbiti i onaj jedini osjećaj da nečime mogu upravljati i da nešto ipak mogu poduzeti dok čekaju. 
Mnogi od nas  posvojili su zahvaljujući sretnom trenutku poziva, nekom "kliku" koji se dogodio između posvojitelja  i "druge strane žice", neki su i mjesecima komunicirali sa socijalnim radnikom, imali se priliku i osobno predstaviti, sve je to moglo pomoći u posvajanju.
Sad će biti pravednije, svi će biti u istoj poziciji, vjerojatno će se  umanjiti mogućnosti određene protekcije (možda je neki mali centar u svojoj sredini mogao nekome preko preporuke i pripomoći), ali će istovremeno centralizacija zatvoriti nekad otvorene kanale komunikacije. Bit će isključivo: sjedi i čekaj.
(napominjem da je moje mišljenje kreirano isključivo na temelju informacija iz medija.)

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Moje je mišljenje podvojeno - potencijalne posvojitelje uglavnom užasava činjenica da moraju zivkati i moljakati svaki dan po nekoliko centara ne bi li im se netko obratio i dao kakvu informaciju, ali s druge strane centralizacija će im izbiti i onaj jedini osjećaj da nečime mogu upravljati i da nešto ipak mogu poduzeti dok čekaju. 
> Mnogi od nas  posvojili su zahvaljujući sretnom trenutku poziva, nekom "kliku" koji se dogodio između posvojitelja  i "druge strane žice", neki su i mjesecima komunicirali sa socijalnim radnikom, imali se priliku i osobno predstaviti, sve je to moglo pomoći u posvajanju.
> Sad će biti pravednije, svi će biti u istoj poziciji, vjerojatno će se  umanjiti mogućnosti određene protekcije (možda je neki mali centar u svojoj sredini mogao nekome preko preporuke i pripomoći), ali će istovremeno centralizacija zatvoriti nekad otvorene kanale komunikacije. Bit će isključivo: sjedi i čekaj.
> (napominjem da je moje mišljenje kreirano isključivo na temelju informacija iz medija.)


u potpuno se slažem sa čokoladom!! više volim biti aktivna i znat da nešto poduzimam nego sjedit i čekat... koliko god bilo teško ponekad krenut zvat i često nisam sama i nemam slobodu i privatnost pa smišljati razno razne kombinacije, opet znam da je nešto i na meni i dajem sve od sebe (krenuli smo po seku/bracu) i prvi puta je bio taj klik preko tel. i samo naša upornost je bila presudna da su odabrali nas..

----------


## ivanas

Meni nije bio nikakav problem poslati tih 80 molbi, samo umnožiš više primjeraka i više kuverti i šalješ. 

Zvanje i razgovori su i meni i drugoj strani bili mogućnost da se malo detaljnije upoznamo, popričamo, da oni isjete s kakvom osobom imaju posla, na što smo spremni i sl. Moje treće dijete sam dobila isključivo zbog lude upornosti, i zivkanja. Ali to zivkanje je bilo osobi koja je odlučivala pokazatelji i naše spremnosti, želje i tvrdoglavosti i spremnosti da se borimo za ono što želimo, a sve to nam treba svaki dan da se nosimo sa svim potrebama i teškoćama koje naše dijete ima. 

Ovo je dobra lekcija i poniznosti, nije lako ogoliti dušu pred nepoznatim ljudima, iznositi svoju intimu pred nekoga, nekad otrpjeti svašta ali posvajanje i cijeli proces mi je pomogao da ukrotim i svoj ego, da postoji nešto važnije od njega, nikad prije niti zbog ikoga i čega nisam imala motiv da se borim sama sa sobom. 

Sjećam se kad me jedna osoba iz tima na razgovoru za moje dijete onako podbadala, čak i vređala, samo sam se mislila u sebi, ne možeš ti mene niti uvrijediti niti povrijediti, ja se borim za sovje dijete, ti si isto kao i ja nemoćna pred Onim gore koji o svemu odlučuje, ako to treba biti moje dijete bit će i gotovo. I bilo je tako.

----------


## Nenad Heho

Jučer sam zvao dva Doma te dobio odgovore da nebi smjeli davati informacije dali imaju djecu (rekli su u jednome da su imali djecu). Zatim sam zvao nadležan centar koji nije ima poima o toj informaciji kao ni nadležan centar u Zagrebu. Daklem, pisanje molbi obavezno, jer domovi nemaju ili ne žele raspitati se o potencijalnim poscojiteljima.
Mojih 40 kuverti je bilo poslano u srpnju i svaka je imala 6 strana. Da mi je netko rekao da Centri za socijalnu skrb ne obavještavaju svoje podružnice, te da  podružnice ne zovu centre za informacije i mi bi poslali na 80 centara i podružnica....

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Da, zanimljivo je to s domovima. Pitanje je kakva je uopće komunikacija između njih i CZSS-a i tko uopće odlučuje o tome kome će dijete biti dano na usvajanje. Da li CZSS s područja odakle je dijete ili s područja gdje se nalazi dom? Ja sam čula mnoge priče tipa da ljudi odu u Nazorovu i izaberu si dijete. Moji susjedi tvrde da su prije 20 godina na taj način usvojili curicu. Došli su u Nazorovu i curica im je poletjela u zagrljaj, odmah su si "kliknuli" i to je to. Ta curica je danas uspješna studentica. Međutim, po svim pričama koje danas čujem, to je nemoguće jer sve ide preko CZSS. Ili griješim?

----------


## ivanas

CZSS iz područja iz kojeg je dijete odlučuje kojem paru dijete ide, mogu ponekad uvažiti mišljenje djelatnika doma koji poznaju dijete ili uvažiti neki savjet ali odluka je njihova. 

Znam kad su mi pričali u domu koliko su imali teških situacija, kad su vidjeli da dijete ide krivim ljudima a nisu imali utjecaja, npr. kad su jednu prekrasnu djevojčicu s 2 godine dali paru koji ima preko 50 i dijete je prvi put kad ih je vidjelo reklo da su joj došli baka i djed.

----------


## špelkica

> Drage cure, opet imam jedno pitanje: Koliko je vama vremena prošlo od toga kako ste predale molbu do prvog poziva da dođete na razgovor u centar? Mi smo poslali prije tri tjedna molbu, još ništa. Razmišljam da ih nazovem i pitam.


Samo da vam velim, nazvala sam ih prije nekih dva tjedna jer me nisu zvali dulje od mjesec dana i dobro da sam ja njih, naime došlo je do zabune, naša molba je stavljena među molbe parova koji su prošli obradu, zato nas nisu zvali. Žena mi se ispričavala, poslali su nam doma poštom kad da se odazovemo na prvi razgovor. Hoću reći, uvijek je dobro tražiti povratnu informaciju!

----------


## Nenad Heho

1. Centar nadležan za određeno područje nije obavezan svoje podružnice obavjestiti o molbi poslanoj u centar.
2. Molbe poslane u podružnice u veini regija se šalju u matični centar, rijetki ih zadržavaju.
3. Centar u Zagrebu nema pojima dali se u nekom cetru ili podružnici nalzi dijete u postupku posvajanja.
3. RODE nemaju namjeru napraviti skup na kojem bi priustvovala Ministrica i bila upoznata s problemom komunikacije.
4. ADOPTA je pokazala interes.
5. Putem potpredsjednika Vlade sam tražio sastanak s Ministricom Opačić i čekam odgovor....

Javim se kad mi ponovno pukne film, jer se ovdje nezna tko pije, a to plaća. Zar nismo u dovoljno velikom stresu zbog samih IVF postupaka i neuspjeha da nas još moraju i instucije moraju masirati s nedorečenim pravilima???

----------


## valiana

Pozdarv svima i nek vam se ostvare sve vaše željice od srca :Smile: .Iskreno malo sam zanemarila ovaj dio svog života malo sam se odmakla od svega i započela nešto novo iako bih rado i dalje posvojili neko djetešce.Sad me zanima zadnje sam prošlo ljeto poslala ponovo onih 80 zamolbi na centre neke i zvala.Sad me zanima da li se što promijenilo ili opet telefon u ruke i zovi do iznemoglost jer mi imamo sva odobrenja i naravno brdo odbijenica iz centara iz cijele RH.Hvala

----------


## mimi81

Valiana zovi samo zovi

----------


## Rebbeca

O da, zovi... Sretno!!!

----------


## butterfly_

podižem...

prošlo je dva mjeseca od kada su naše molbe upućene u sve centre!
prošli tjedan sam počela s pozivanjem centara i uspjela sam ih kontaktirati skoro sve!
ostale su mi još podružnice - a nisam sigurna da li da ih zovem ili ne...  :neznam: 

zanima me, da li ste zvali samo centre ili i podružnice???

tnx

----------


## špelkica

Ja sam zvala neke podružnice međutim, rekli su mi da je za posvajanje nadležan matični Centar i da oni nemaju veze s tim. Nisam zvala podružnice u Zagrebu, možda bi to trebala.

----------


## ArI MaLi

ja isto nisam zvala podružnice!

----------


## butterfly_

zapravo i mislila sam na zagrebačke podružnice!
veliko je područje i napućeno, pa mi se čini da centralni dio ne može držati sve konce u rukama i možda ne znaju sve informacije koje se događaju na području za koje su nadležne podružnice!
ipak ću probati kontaktirati koju zag.podružnicu!
tnx na info
 :Kiss:

----------


## martta

slažem se za zagrebačke podružnice da glavna u Kumičićevoj  ne može znati sve!  Ali nažalost kada sam god neku od zg podružnica nazvala odbili su me  i rekli neka zovem Kumičićevu.
A kada nazovem Kumičićevu uvijek isti odgovor: nema djece koja ispunjava uvjete!!? Nema?? 

Ma joj, ljuta sam jer zovem godinu dana SVE centre i uvijek isti odgovor, a kolegica mi radi na jednom poslu u kojemu ima uvid kada su djeca posvojena u naš grad i kaže da ove godine ima znatan porast prijava posvojene djece za upis u knjige??  

 ah, danas mi je baš depresivan dan...   :Sad:

----------


## špelkica

Draga Marta, samo budi uporna i doći će  :Very Happy:

----------


## martta

ma joj, špelkica draga... nekada je tako težak ovaj put... ova neizvjesnost...zivkanje i moljenje...doista škola poniznosti (i ponižavanja ja bih rekla  jer puno puta sve mi doživimo neugodnosti od nekih djelatnica centra, a moramo se praviti da je sve ok jer ćemo je opet zvati i zvati....)
uf, baš mi je teško ovih dana...   :Sad:

----------


## ArI MaLi

> ma joj, špelkica draga... nekada je tako težak ovaj put... ova neizvjesnost...zivkanje i moljenje...doista škola poniznosti (i ponižavanja ja bih rekla  jer puno puta sve mi doživimo neugodnosti od nekih djelatnica centra, a moramo se praviti da je sve ok jer ćemo je opet zvati i zvati....)
> uf, baš mi je teško ovih dana...


 :Love:  sve je to nekako sa razlogom, i mi dok smo čekali, pogotovo prvo djete, nekako smo u tom vremenu "odrastali" i razvijali se, sve tuge i kušnje koje smo prolazili su od nas stvorile posvojitelje, jel to je naš put, jednog dana kad ugledate svoje djete znat ćete da je sve tako moralo biti, jel će biti tako savršeno da se nečete sječati loših dana svog puta, dobit će i oni smisao

samo naprijed i ne odustajte  :Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Martta, ne mogu ti poslat pp, ali vjerujem da negdje djece ima i mi smo dobili odbijenice, ali nisu bile sve odbijenice, tako da vjerujem da ima Centara gdje djece ima (baš jučer smo dobili pismo od jednog Centra).

----------


## mimi81

Ekipa, kada stižete zvati centre? Jel zovete s posla?

----------


## martta

doista vrijedi godinu dana??
nama to nitko nije rekao   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bab

Mimi, ja sam ( dok smo još bili u tom điru) zvala s posla. Zaključala sam sobu na pol sata i trk na telefon. A znala sam i sa hodnika zvat...ma moji su na poslu svi sve znali pa nisam morala niš skrivat. Al ja mislim da drugačije i ne možeš nego s posla, ako radiš, naravno. Jer centri popodne  ne rade, kolko ja znam.
Aj sretno vam bilo...svima ovdje.
Pusa od nas troje

----------


## mimi81

Bab slažem se. Pozdrav slatkim bebicama i tebi!

----------


## špelkica

Ja sam imala "sreću" da sam bila doma (dala otkaz zbog lošeg posla) i onda svaki dan malo, no Ivanas mi je već dala mig gdje da se orijentiram tako da većinu Centara nisam ni zvala. Samo ću reći da je to uistinu bio Božji prst da se tako poklopilo da smo se našli jer smo odlučili dati šansu svakom djetetu i razmisliti.

----------


## lima76

Pozdrav svima
cijeli postupak smo supruga i ja zapoceli u listopadu 2013 godine, pozitivno misljenje dobili nakon mjesec dana i vec slijdeci dan poslali zamolbe u svih osamdesetak centara u Hrvatskoj, dobili smo cca 70 odgovora da trenutno nemajju djece ali su nas stavili na listu itd itd.. Moje itanje je dali je prerano da vec sada pocnem zvati centre i ako nije koga da trazim i sta da pitam ? Malo mi je neugodno pitati dali imate djece koje  zadovaljavaju uvjete pa ako mi neko moze pomoci ...

----------


## lima76

Hvala čokolada

----------


## mimi81

Pozdrav Lima 76 i dobrodošli!
Nije kasno početi nazivati centre, neki parovi zovu i prije nego su obavijestili sve centre tako da samo naprijed. Napravite si popis centara, npr. mi smo u rokovnik na svaku stranicu stavili po jedan centar i zapisujemo kad smo koji kontaktirali. Probajte si zapisati socijalnog radnika ili radnicu s kojim kontaktirate (ime i prezime) pa probajte uvijek kontaktirati istu osobu tako da vas zapamte. Kad nazovete predstavite se i recite ja sam taj i taj, supruga i ja smo potencijalni posvojitelji, dobili smo rješenje tada i zanima vas kakva je situacija u vašem centru...kako često imate posvajanja, koliko često da vas kontaktiramo itd. Zapravo razgovor ovisi i o raspoloženju sugovornika, neki se otvore, raspričaju a neki daju samo kratke informacije. Moja iskustva s nazivanjem centara su uglavnom pozitivna  :Smile: 
Puno sreće!

----------


## Mrcinica

Dragi svi,

krećemo u nazivanje centara pa jel imate kakav savjet (tipa na koje se centre možda više skoncentrirati i slično)?

Ima li tko kakvu friškiju informaciju jel se bune na telefonsko kontaktiranje s obzirom na postojanje registra?

Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Mrcinica poslala sam ti pp  :Wink:

----------


## Zora dubrovačka

> Mrcinica poslala sam ti pp


I mene zanima, U dobru i zlu, ako imaš neku važnu informaciju, podijeli ju s nama!

----------


## Dulcinea

> Mrcinica poslala sam ti pp


I mene zanima  :Grin:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Evo poslala sam vam pp, al u biti nemam neke vazne informacije, damo sam nadugacko opisala zvanje :D

----------


## Tasha1981

U dobru i zlu može i meni pp ako nije problem...evo mi se vratili nakon najprvijeg razgovora u centru i sad sam sva u brizi, kak je prošlo, jesmo se svidjeli ili ne socij. radnici i sve ostalo. Iako otprilike znam kakav me put čeka, voljela bih se bar naoko pripremiti  :Smile:  hvala.

----------


## Mami2016

Vidim  da se u Hrvatskoj molbe salju djecjim centrima.
Ovdje nije tako , svaka regija ima sud za maloljetne pa se tu salje obrada i ostali dokumenti.
U hrvatskoj , kako sam shvatila , pozeljno je zvati centre i pitati ima li sto novo.
Ovdje je to nezamislivo , kao netraba dosadjivati. 
Ako ima nesto oni sami zovu.

----------

